# Minn-Kota Maxxum Foot Pedal Switch



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm presently on a monthlong Canadian fishing trip.

The foot pedal switch on my Minn-Kota Maxxum 55lb Thrust 12-Volt trolling motor has apparently gone out. I've identified the part and have ordered a replacement from Minn-Kota, but they are telling me that due to shipping to Canada, it may take 10 days, even via FedEx.

Could this be anything else other than a bad switch???

Is there any way to jury-rig it so that it will get me through the next week and a half???

Right now I've disabled the 1-2-3-4 power controls and by using Continual, can flip back and forth between 4 and 5 (which works fine) to stay somewhat functional.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

859-240-2963


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/index.php?cPath=45&osCsid=70e9b9ae6d04827136c998c5a7eb9744

Check Mikes reel repair. They are in Canada and should have the switch in stock.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Will do
Thanks!!!


----------

